# Why do so many horses wear rugs when out in the summer?



## Starbucks (15 June 2010)

I'm thinking I must be missing something but why do most horses seem to be wearing rugs when turned out, even when it's really warm and sunny??


----------



## only_me (15 June 2010)

To stop the sun bleaching the coat 

Mine wears a fly rug most of the time; its the only one he dosent sweat with when its sunny


----------



## Cazza525 (15 June 2010)

because some ppl wrap them up in cotton wool? I myself keep ponies.....they are rugless throughout summer,even when shown,but have access to shelter 24/7 and if really bad i bring them in.

I personally HATE fly rugs. I fully understand for sweet itch sufferers,but not anything else IMO.

There is nothing nicer to see than horses stood nose to tail under trees,batting flies off each other. Natural.


----------



## fireflymac (15 June 2010)

I often ask this too. Possible reasons - keep horse clean, protect from flies, can't catch horse to remove rug, owners don't like horse getting wet, sweetitch - no doubt others will add to this list....
Personally, I like them naked whenever possible unless there is a really good reason for them to be rugged.


----------



## TicTac (15 June 2010)

My reason for putting lightweight turnouts on my two when it's wet is because one is a grey and trust me, he can get the mud ingrained 6 inches into his skin and it takes a car wash to get him clean and my mare is very thin skinned and feels the cold. However when it's warm and dry they are naked or have fly rugs.


----------



## Starbucks (15 June 2010)

only_me said:



			To stop the sun bleaching the coat 

Mine wears a fly rug most of the time; its the only one he dosent sweat with when its sunny 

Click to expand...

Why does it matter if the sun bleaches their coat?


----------



## JessPickle (15 June 2010)

I have never used them before, but Pickle has had fly bites all over him so have given in to them! however do try and give him sometime without it!


----------



## spotty_pony (15 June 2010)

Some very fine skinned horses may need a lightweight rug when it is raining, especially overnight as they may feel the cold or be susceptible to rain scald. But I agree with you, most horses are fine living out in the summer without a rug.


----------



## somethingorother (15 June 2010)

I don't mind fly rugs, obviously there's no problem there.

But my OH's house looks out onto a livery yard's field. several of the horses were out in rugs in bright sunshine the other day, they must have been sweating buckets. I only had a tshirt on and was.

An owner of a horse i used to ride, rugged him every day in a full neck turnout so if it rained there was no need to wait for him to dry. I went up one day in the blazing sun, nearly died after the 20min walk. He was stood with his nose nearly on the ground, panting and dripping with sweat. I think he could have been very very ill if i hadn't got there when i did  

Horses are waterproof.


----------



## JoBo (15 June 2010)

My cob wears a fly rug because he is fully clipped  (his summer coat out does most winter coats) and he gets sun burnt.


----------



## JenTaz (15 June 2010)

taz has a rain sheet on if it is raining, mainly because he is grey and he only rolls if it is wet! or if he is sweaty meaning that he can get himself caked in mud and its easier to bath it off him than spend two hours brushing it off to make sure it wont hurt him when i ride.

Molly has a rug on when it rains and when its very windy as her previous owners bathed her everytime she came in from the field and she now shivers every time it rains as she has not enough grease in her coat to keep her warm, but the vet thinks its psychological


----------



## only_me (15 June 2010)

Because my horse is bay and looks awful when is sunburnt orange. Plus the coat goes into a horrible state imo. 

We also do county showing from time to time, and there is nothing worse than a sun bleached horse in the show class!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (15 June 2010)

Mine has a rainsheet on if it rains purely so she could stay dry for me to ride. She did have a fly rug until she ripped it. So she can do without now...


----------



## Starzaan (15 June 2010)

I get asked this so often about my horse, I even had some walkers stop and tell me I was cruel the other day - I was fuming!

My old boy is the coldest creature I have ever encountered! I have now decided to just ignore the weather and spend the day with an arm down his rug checking his temperature. He is in at night all year round as he is a very poor doer and looks and feels his best when he has a nice warm stable, big feed, and masses of haylage all to himself all night. He is currently wearing a heavyweight Rambo Plus turnout at night - put on at about 9pm - and depending on the weather during the day he varies between medium weight, light weight, no filling at all, heavy weight, and naked. He was wearing a rug all day today, and although I kept going out thinking he'd be baking, he was fine, so I left it on. We do get a nasty cold wind up here, so I guess the rugs just keep the chill off. 

When people tell me I'm cruel and that he needs time without a rug on to be a horse, I get rather upset! I totally agree, and would much prefer him to be out naked right now, but he stands in the corner of his field by the gate shivering and shrieking, and drops so much weight he looks like an RSPCA case, so my feeling is that as long as he does get naked time out when it's hot enough, and is turned out in a large field with other horses all day, he's being as much of a horse as he wants to be.


----------



## Quadro (15 June 2010)

Sorry but if your horse is wearing a rambo heavyweight now what the HELL is he wearing in the winter??????


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (15 June 2010)

blimey...because i spent hundreds of pounds shovelling the best feed and supplements down my competition horses throat,and id rather he didnt shiver it all off again, he is used to being clipped and rugged and lives in at night, hence is not the toughest creature so requires a lightweight on cooler summer days and a fly rug on hot days (as i dont want to waste a week waiting for fly bites under the saddle/girth to heal thanks!).

i also spend my schooling time making him supple and his muscles soft and thus dont want him standing braced against a cold summer shower.

horse is happy, never sweaty.

get.over.it!!!!!!


----------



## Starzaan (15 June 2010)

A heavyweight with an under rug underneath it.

He's 24, and it works for him. It's taken me 5 years of heartache to try and get him to keep any amount of condition on for more than 2 minutes, and have finally found a system of feeding, rugging etc. that works for him.

I don't wrap my horses in cotton wool - I have a TB mare who lives out all year round, with only a medium weight turnout on in winter, which is whipped off as early as possible so that she doesn't get so fat she bursts out of it! My youngster has a light sheet on if it really heaves it down with rain for a long time as he gets rain scald quite easily. 

I've found something that works and my horse is happy so that's all that matters to me. He does get naked days so that he can get the sun on his back and have a good roll, and I turn him out naked in the morning if it's dry so he can have a good old roll, he then gets any mud brushed off so it doesn't rub, and his rug goes back on. 

As long as he's happy, I'm happy, and I must be doing something right because my lovely vet said he's a "credit" to me the other day, which made me all glowy and happy - he's my once in a lifetime horse and I'm so pleased to have finally cracked it with him.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (15 June 2010)

dont worry, not all of us think all horses should live in a LW....mine have 3 or 4 rugs on in winter, sometimes more if you count blankets and sheets.

sounds like you've got it spot on for you boy


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 June 2010)

Every time I even think about rugging my horses, I remind myself that they are unlikely to dissolve in the rain.... and rarely end up doing it!

The Haflinger girlie only had a rug on twice this winter, despite -20 temp and 3 months of lying snow (N Scotland). And she still came out of winter looking too fat....(she has no feed apart from handful of healthy hooves either). The older IDxTB was rugged in winter but as soon as the snow melted, the rugs came off. He too is looking very healthy and shiny. The rain helps his coat to shine, I find. 

Unless a horse is very old or very poor, to me theres no justification in rugging a horse more than occasionally for our own convenience (ie to keep their coat the 'right' colour or keep them clean to make less work for us). Its more cruel for a horse turned out to be too hot than a bit chilly, they get most heat from eating so if rugless and chilly can always eat more to get warmer, but they dont have a mechanism to cool down in the same way.


----------



## Spit That Out (15 June 2010)

Your horse, you do what you think as their owners what is best for them.

It's up to you if and why you rug or don't rug your animals you don't need to justify yourselves if you do or don't rug.

Some horses/ponies need a rug at different times of the year and others don't.

I treat my horses individually regardless of their breed, age, colour etc and depending on the weather depends on what they wear, if anything.

I also stable or turnout depending on the weather and the horse, as a horse owner you know your equine and what they do and don't like/need.

Not all cobs can stay out 24/7 365 others can, some TB's can live out all year...annoys me when people tar a whole breed by the same brush.

Rug or don't rug it's up to you.


----------



## Luci07 (15 June 2010)

you can't make a judgement on how all horses should be kept - it has to depend on the individual horse. If I look at my yard, where nearly everything is turned out at night in the summer - there are huge variances on what each horse is/isnt wearing. Its what the horse is comfortable in that counts. Mine is in at night and goes from a sheet to l/w rug atm at night and flysheet/rain sheet in the day. I have had horses who lived out who never needed to go more than a medium in the worst weather and supposedly hardy irish types who end up looking like a michelin man advert to get their nose wet!


----------



## Starzaan (15 June 2010)

Thank you  He was a giant sausage with grey bits poking out at each end during the month of endless snow here - I think the last count was five rugs - I couldn't get any more on top cause I don't happen to have any 8' rugs!

I've often had to bite my tongue when I hear people moaning about how hard it is to have a fat horse. I understand how awful this is, and how much of a health risk it is, as I have a fatty - made worse by the fact that she can't be exercised at all - but not a day goes by that I don't wish Roy was fat. I go without a lot so that he can be fed his ridiculous amount of expensive feed (he does best when fed an amount that would kill pretty much any other horse, but again, that's what works for him) and have enough good quality rugs, bedding, haylage etc. and it's just heartbreaking to see that all disappear into a skinny horse. 

I would love a pair of every day jods with no holes in them, I would love a holiday, I would love a new saddle for my youngster, I would love all sort of things, but I go without them because I get much more satisfaction from taking Roy boy's rugs off and seeing a well covered, healthy, happy old man under there!


----------



## Firewell (15 June 2010)

Because it's cold still! Like tonight it's only 7 degrees with a cold wind. My fine skinned tb would look like a tucked up bog brush if I didn't rug him when cold. He's wearing a fleece under a l/w tonight.
He doesn't usually have one on during the day now though, unless it's raining or below 16 degrees in which case he has his l/w on. He even had his m/w with neck on the other night when it was cold and Rainey.
He's very fine skinned and he doesn't have any spare body fat so I like to keep him comfortably warm. I don't rug him if it's warm or sunny though, he likes being out naked when it's nice even at night


----------



## showqa (15 June 2010)

Well, I can assure you that my horse IS NOT happy to be bitten to within an inch of his life - and he is VERY fly sensitive. Whether or not it's sweet itch is debateable (he hasn't had a blood test), but I know that he will literally rub himself raw if he isn't protected. I too would like him to be naked - but I want him to be itch free first and foremost.


----------



## kirstyl (15 June 2010)

It just goes to show that all horses (and owners!) are different in their needs.  I've just spent 4 months getting weight and building muscle on to my ex-racer.  He's now out at night and in for 6 or so hours through the day.  If it is cold at night he wears a rug, has worn a medium weight a couple of times in last few weeks when temp went down to 2 or 3.  He will also wear a lightweight if chucking it down endlessly.  As Prince33sp4rkle says, not a lot of point in putting in lots of food and letting them shiver it all off.  Mine is also worked 5-6 days a wk.
There are however, plenty of fat chunky type horses who do absolutely nothing at the yard I'm at, and they are out bare 24/7.  I do find it interesting that these horses were rugged up in similarly low (0 - 7) temperatures earlier in the year.. Their owners have obviously got fed up with rugs (and coming to yard more than once a day) and they can now be naked regardless of weather conditions and temperature
I


----------



## deicinmerlyn (15 June 2010)

I don't know why so many do but mine does because he's a lightweight TB and has been used to living in until I got him.  If he didn't wear a lightweight rug or fly sheet he would lose weight and he's just starting to look good.

If it's really warm he goes out without.

It depends on the individual circumstances of the horse imo and their environment, how much space and grass and shelter they have and what age, breed etc.


----------



## Sparkles (15 June 2010)

Because I'm a snob and like them clean.

There I said it....


----------



## Stinkbomb (15 June 2010)

I do things wrong way around. I rug in summer ( sometimes ) and they are left without in winter  Inky is clipped all summer for showing so he has a rug when its raining or cold mainly after a show when he has also been bathed. Only a lightweight one to prevent rainscald as he has no hair protection. also after a show he has products on his coat and dont want him to burn in the sun. He only has it on about a week after the show then he's naked! In Winter i dont show so they are left to become Yaks and are totally naked. If its boiling hot in summer and there is no chance he'll burn he is left naked too.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 June 2010)

Because I mollycuddle my old girl plus hopefully there is a baby in there to keep warm as well. Admittingly it was blowing a gale up the field tonight and it will be off first thing.


----------



## Tormenta (15 June 2010)

I don't mind fly rugs, obviously many horses need them but I do dislike seeing big rugs on horses who could, if they were allowed to, withstand some summer rain. Passed two the other day, one looked like a Welsh sec C and the other a bigger piebald cob type with turnout rugs on (not rainsheets), during the day in 18C sunshine. I don't understand that. It must be so good to get that off their back have a good roll, groom each other properly and have a nice scratch. JMO though.


----------



## Kub (16 June 2010)

I have a hairy traditional and I've started showing him, so he tends to stay in his fly rug to a) stop sun bleaching of his bay bits and b) to stop the flies getting to him (mainly his bum). He's quite a lot of white so helps to keep him that bit cleaner and I check him all the time to make sure he's not too hot/sweating up and he isn't. If it's really hot, I will leave him out naked, depending on the flies.

He gets his lightweight put on if it's going to be heavy rain for several hours, otherwise I'm happy that he'll just dry off. I'm also putting a lot of feed into him to help his growing and this along with a fly rug has really improved his condition, he's looking fab. He's coat is soooo shiny and glossy and he seems more than happy to be in his fly rug


----------



## ThePony (16 June 2010)

Mine are both out in fly rugs all the time through the summer. Don't understand peoples prob with this - letting them be bitten and irritated by flys is wicked and something that can be easily avoided by leaving them in a light and comfy fly rug.  The wimpy one sometimes has a lightweight on in the summer if it is raining with a breeze that would chill her. She is very prone to back probs and is a cold blooded wimpy soul so the last thing I want is for her to feel chilly and tense so making her back worse.  
Each to their own tbh, owners know the needs of their horse so am happy to leave others to their routine with their horses as long as I am left to make the right (after much deliberation and worrying) decision for mine based on what suits each of them.  Do wonder why some people get such a stress on about what others are up to!  There must be something better to worry about, if not then embrace that and chill out!


----------



## BeckyX (16 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			because some ppl wrap them up in cotton wool? I myself keep ponies.....they are rugless throughout summer,even when shown,but have access to shelter 24/7 and if really bad i bring them in.

I personally HATE fly rugs. I fully understand for sweet itch sufferers,but not anything else IMO.

There is nothing nicer to see than horses stood nose to tail under trees,batting flies off each other. Natural.
		
Click to expand...

i see what you mean about the cotton wool thing i have kinda been trained that way but am trying to break out of it !!! she only has a rug on if its raining or if it cold then if it turns warm someone takes it off


----------



## sammiea (16 June 2010)

My mare wears a fly rug all summer to protect her from the biting insects, would rather this than be spraying all sorts on her 2/3 times a day.  If its going to be a cold night she will have her bucas LW on, she's hard to keep condition on at the best of times so the last thing i need is for her to get cold.
The 2 ponies live naked in summer, once out 24/7 although i do have fly rugs on hand if they look like they are really being bother spec for one of them who lost her tail last year (my big mare bit it and it fell out!!)so doesnt have her natural fly swat!


----------



## Starbucks (16 June 2010)

So lots of reasons then!  Im not having a go by the way just really wondered why so many people do.  My horse is a bit of a commoner so not at all sensitive (or cold or poor), so Im probably just one of the lucky ones!  I did bring him in when it was raining heavy the other day though but mainly because I didnt want him to get struck by lightening!  I guess it must be difficult to make a call with the unpredictable British weather!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (16 June 2010)

I kept my old shire x naked for most of the year. I'd pop a rain sheet on him in heavy rain in the winter, but that was it.  He was a 'hot' horse, had thick skin and it was healthier for him to have the air through his coat.

My TB is completely the total opposite.  He shivers if he gets wet, and if the wind is too high (even in the summer). He has a bad, allergic reaction to fly bites, and reacts violently to flies.  So...when he is turned out he is usually rugged. A fly rug if its warm and dry, a rain sheet if it's warm and wet, and he has quite an extensive wardrobe of different rugs to wear depending on the temperature and conditions that day. I never 'over rug' him to the extend where he would start to sweat.  I also think its very important to keep rugs clean, which i do. He looks fabulous all year round. I'm sure if he was left to fend for himself, he would soon look miserable, drop condition, his whole body would be covered in swellings and blisters from where he rubbed the sores caused by fly bites, and he would be in a terrible state.   That is why my TB is rugged most of the time when out. 
If anyone wants to accuse me of mollycoddling him, please feel free to  I think he's lucky to have me as his owner.


----------



## MagicMelon (16 June 2010)

Because people mollycuddle their horses too much.

My natives are naked all summer (and are only rugged in worst weather over winter purely because they are now in their 20's and vaguely athritic).  However, I do chuck a lightweight (outside layer of his WB Tristar) on my very slim TB x Luso.  Its off when its nice though (which TBH in Scotland isn't that often!), but he only needs one raindrop to land on him for him to begin shivering... woose.


----------



## Dogstar (16 June 2010)

My old girl now wears a fly rug 24/7 as she gets fly strike/maggots on her melanomas otherwise. I am considering getting one for my little mare as she gets HUGE lumps from fly bites to her fine skin. My homebred boy wears a lightweight rug if it is persistant rain overnight as otherwise he becomes violently shivery (plus there is little shelter). I do not like to molly coddle horses, but there are good reasons for rugging, depending on the horse!


----------



## Bertie10 (16 June 2010)

I think its fair to assume that most horse owners know their horses better than anyone else & therefore know when its suitable to rug them. 
I have 2 horses- the WB is a complete wimp & is bitten to death by flys so wears a fly combo rug & comes in if its gets hot in the day. He also hates the rain & the only night I ever left him out in (v light) rain, he was hysterical & shivering in the morning. Never again. So, generally he is always wearing a rug during the summer, whether it be a fly rug or a rain sheet.
My cob is as tough as old boots & wears nothing. 
2 very different horses, treated differently for their own needs.
Bx


----------



## dominobrown (16 June 2010)

Given up on fly sheets since mine got a wasp stuck under his and went crazy! The ID and Dales X don't need rugs, but my TB which is competing (doing WH) has a lightweight TO (the stripey Joules one lol  ) He wears it at night and if its cold or wet. He has never sweated up in it and has it off now, but the other day when I was at work my mum left it off, then there was torrential rain, got back from work, ran up to field and he was shivering  had to bring him in, towel dry him and rug him up. The other 2 horses get fat off fresh air, but my TB isn't the best do-er (though he isn't what I would call a poor do-er). Each to their own, eh?


----------



## Enfys (16 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			There is nothing nicer to see than horses stood nose to tail under trees,batting flies off each other. Natural.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you don't get squadrons of these then.






I used to rug in summer, horse got cold at night, hated the wet and lost weight, during the day the flies bothered him. Why should I have let him suffer when it took something as simple as a suitable rug to make life easier? He needed rugs, so he got them, end of.


----------



## Umbongo (16 June 2010)

I can understand why some people do, I personally keep my horse naked as much as possible in the summer, only put a lightweight on if it is going to be heavy rain for hours.

He has shelter and fly spray, luckily the flies here aren't too bad.

Last year a new livery had her horse in a fly rug for her sweet itch, and then a medium weight on top in the day, then a heavy weight at night, both full necks!!! The poor horse was always drenched in sweat with her nose to the floor and panting, we always took the rugs off and tried to stop the owner doing this. Her reason?.....That she came from Scotland and it is colder up there than here, and so the horse is used to having lots of rugs on.....WTF!!!

Luckily she left after a few weeks back to Scotland.


----------



## JVB (16 June 2010)

Only flysheets when the horse flys start as they both react to them, one get lumps all over and the other gets scabs where he's been bitten, also lw rugs at night if there is loads of rain ie more than 5 hrs worth... why not, just because they could cope fine with rain doesn't mean they enjoy it and as one is getting older he needs bit more pampering


----------



## emma69 (16 June 2010)

I don't mind what people do really, but it has to be consistent - what I cannot abide is someone rugging their horse so they are toasty warm, then deciding that they don't need them anymore, and the poor horse hasn't grown in the hair, or got the grease to keep warm. Either rug, or don't rug, not one day this, one day that etc etc, because that is the worst option IMO.

It does sound like a few people might find a field shelter a better solution, then the horse can go in when it rains / shelter from the wind, but not get overheated otherwise. I have come across horses who wear far too many rugs tho - I once had someone pop on 3 of our coats and run round the school twice - she was so hot she finally got my point, considering the horse has its own layer of fur as well, and is adapted to living outside - if she was so hot 'trotting' twice around the school, how did she think he felt having a hoon around the field with friends. If you happen to feel how warm they are after they have been standing around, yes, it may feel cool. But most horses do move around during the day and their temp will go up accordingly.


----------



## Donkeymad (16 June 2010)

I can understand fly sheets, but I have seen many this summer out in rugs in strong sunshine, and the horses have looked so miserable and are obviously very hot. A couple of hours in a cotton sheet before a show is fine. No, I don't understand a lot of it.


----------



## Hullabaloo (16 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			I personally HATE fly rugs. I fully understand for sweet itch sufferers,but not anything else IMO.

There is nothing nicer to see than horses stood nose to tail under trees,batting flies off each other. Natural.
		
Click to expand...

My horse hates flies.  When the horse flies come out he is driven insane by them.  He also comes up in huge lumps when he gets bitten.  It may be natural for him to be naked, but I wouldn't have a very happy horse!

I also use a lightweight if its very wet, mainly to keep him clean.


----------



## CNM (16 June 2010)

My biggest peeve is polo ponies being rugged up in heavyweights all through the summer! 

I used to work for a chap many years ago and he would insist on all the polo ponies wearing heavyweights through the day and at night! Whenever i tried to tell him that they don't need them on in the day he would go mad, even when one of his horses went down with colic and nearly died because of the heat etc associated with the rug he still insisted they wear them.

What makes it worse is that as soon as the polo season has finished they get thrown out all winter with no rugs on at all!! And they wonder why the little TB's come back looking like welfare cases. Bloody madness......


----------



## Cazza525 (16 June 2010)

I wonder how all the moorland/forest ponies cope without fly sheets.......hmmmm.

I'm lucky,my fields have all got shelters in and natural hedging. Spose that helps.


----------



## Umbongo (16 June 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			I wonder how all the moorland/forest ponies cope without fly sheets.......hmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

In the wild they can find their own shelter, or they keep on the move to find areas less densely populated by flies. Domesticated horses in small paddocks can't do this 

I don't use fly rugs, but luckily my area doesn't have many flies.


----------



## fireflymac (16 June 2010)

heather_bambi said:



			I can understand why some people do, I personally keep my horse naked as much as possible in the summer, only put a lightweight on if it is going to be heavy rain for hours.

He has shelter and fly spray, luckily the flies here aren't too bad.

Last year a new livery had her horse in a fly rug for her sweet itch, and then a medium weight on top in the day, then a heavy weight at night, both full necks!!! The poor horse was always drenched in sweat with her nose to the floor and panting, we always took the rugs off and tried to stop the owner doing this. Her reason?.....That she came from Scotland and it is colder up there than here, and so the horse is used to having lots of rugs on.....WTF!!!

Luckily she left after a few weeks back to Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief! I live in Scotland - that's SCOTLAND not the Arctic!


----------



## lannerch (16 June 2010)

My horse wears a fly rug to keep him clean, it has the added bonus of keeping the horse flys at bay, and the additional added bonus of laying his mane over nicely.

I do hate to see horses at this time of year wearing more unless is cooler and pouring with rain, and I am willing to bet even at 7 degrees if dry they would not be cold. 

Mine is a tb that wears his lightweight all winter otherwise he overheats and comes out in a sweat rash, his winter coat is so fine it never warrents clipping.


----------



## maxapple (17 June 2010)

All these varied replies show you have to do what is right for your individual horse.

My TB is naked but on wet / windy days he has a rain sheet on. A few years ago I wouldn't have bothered, but now he's gettng older he definately feels the cold more. 

My pony has to wear a fly rug as he rubs himself raw - I find on really hot days it actually keeps him cool. 

My 4yr old (Irish x) was living out in the middle of winter naked - and he had a trace clip. He was the hottest horse I've ever knows. Even when it was minus 5 he just had a lw on and was fine!!

Horses for courses!!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 June 2010)

My horse is 31 so a bit wrapped in cotton wool

He has fly rug on in the day if its hot, if rain is forcast he has his mack on, he also has pink muzzle, pink fly fringe which he's not impressed with


----------

